
Ask HN: What to do when you found out your co-worker earn 2x more than you? - lebronlee
We are doing similar work. And I would go on to say we are from similar schools and have similar past working experiences.
======
sethx
Is he a freelancer and you a permanent employee? In my market it's quite
normal for dev jobs to be ±5k perm and ±10k freelance. same exact job and
skills

~~~
lebronlee
same perm role

------
sergio102305
He asked for more. Simple as that. So you start working on your resume and on
your next interview you set salary bar higher.

------
akulbe
When you have another chance to negotiate, don't forget about non-monetary
forms of compensation. More vacation time, training budget, perks. Money isn't
the only part, it's just one part of the whole picture.

